# paging Aharmes5 - 2bennett



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

hello what's up!?
Did you put it on? Any issues?
How's the ride?

















_Modified by roshlioBG at 10:24 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

it's been an interesting few weeks. trying to figure out whats going on with my life, the coilovers have been aging in the garage. this morning I was driving in town and saw a parked Allroad. Dark silverish, 20% tint and SLAMMED. either they had some blown out air sleeves or they are a crazy bastard!! For the sake of motivation this car gave me, I'll go with the later.
today I think it's actually going to happen...finally. Between the directions that come with the kit, and the suspension removal documentation that Brandon sent me, it doesn't appear to be that difficult. I am really hoping that I am able to unclip the control module in the hatch of the vehicle without having to remove all the trim pieces. After months of a hatch that was torn apart, I finally got my rear sunshade back in the other day from this summer when I removed the rear wiper. haha.
I'll defenitely snap some pictures tonight.
PEACE


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

cool..
update us when ready. Good luck!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (roshlioBG)*

coilovers


----------

